
Refined GitHub: A Chrome extension that simplifies the interface, adds features - sotojuan
https://github.com/sindresorhus/refined-github
======
XaspR8d
I think this (and Dear GH) has been a reminder of how hard UX is, because many
of these complaints have never fazed me.

Of course that says nothing about the quality of this project, and I'm glad
people are pursuing their own solutions! I think most of _my_ complaints
require back-end changes unfortunately...

~~~
sytse
UX is hard indeed. If your UI improvements need back-end changes consider
having a look at GitLab, we would be happy to collaborate.

------
m6w6
> Linkifies branch references in pull requests

This alone would be worth it, I have no idea why Github doesn't do that by
default.

Alas, I'm on Firefox 8-).

------
sotojuan
Disclaimer: Not by me. Author is
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/](https://github.com/sindresorhus/)

~~~
dang
In that case you can't put "Show HN" in the title. Otherwise every post could,
since every post is showing HN something.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
sotojuan
Thanks for the clarification and the title change!

------
iOSGuy
Awhile back I had a Chrome extension that would show a fork of a source repo
if it had more recent commits. This was super helpful for finding interesting
bits of code. I can't find it anymore, anyone know what I'm talking about?

~~~
1ace
Not exactly what you're asking for, but `lovely-forks` [1] shows you "notable
forks of Github repositories under their names", where "notable" is defined by
comparing the number of stars.

[1] [https://github.com/musically-ut/lovely-
forks](https://github.com/musically-ut/lovely-forks)

